Ask HN: How do you set up your Mac? - orangewin
======
basetensucks
Ansible handles applying configuration and settings. Configuration and
settings are stored in a git repo and symlinked wherever necessary. I wrote a
zsh function (that I'm reminded to invoke once daily) that handles any
updates, including pulling repo changes and anything else Ansible thinks it
needs to do. Has been working well for me for quite some time.

[https://github.com/joshgummersall/dotfiles](https://github.com/joshgummersall/dotfiles)

------
charlieegan3
It's a bit of a mess and incomplete but I start out running this script.
[https://github.com/charlieegan3/dotfiles/blob/master/bootstr...](https://github.com/charlieegan3/dotfiles/blob/master/bootstrap.sh)

------
WhiteSource1
What are you looking to know? Since I need to use subversion, I use PathFinder
instead of Finder, for file management. Also have SnagIt and Jing for
screenshots. Otherwise mostly defaults. Unfortunately I'm using my Mac laptop
at work so I have a Windows keyboard connected, which makes things a bit more
difficult.

------
akulbe
Can you elaborate with more detail about what you're wanting to know?

Are you asking about general settings? Are you asking about a developer's box?

More detail would help.

